# looking for crew neck sweaters similar to an throwback adidas



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

im looking for a sweater similar to this http://cdn.complex.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/crews11.jpg
the black and white adidas. any idea in wear to find blank ones


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The style or the pattern? The style is basic so anyone would have them. The pattern would probably be a custom job. Sweatshirt companies like Hoodies & Sweatshirts | Independent Trading Company do custom work.


----------

